# Baitcaster vs Spinning



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I do alot of fresh water bass fishing and this year I bought an ABU ambassador 5601C4
baitcaster. This was my first baitcaster, and I thought I might not like a baitcaster, but I now don't go fishing without it. You can throw plastic without weight and I feel it goes farther. I have no experience with salt baitcasters for throwing metal or lure, but now I'm very interested. I own two Penn the 5500ss and 6500ss, I would like to know of a good salt baitcaster that would be good for throwing lure, e.g. bucktails, spoons, storms. All opinions welcome. 

Thanks guys!


----------

